# Parking at Dubai Internet City



## Lloyd Christmas (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi

I'm moving to Dubai very soon and my company has just informed me that parking is very limited at DIC (where our office is). We've only got a number of spaces assigned, to which most will be going to senior management.

Is finding a parking space there that hectic?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes - and expensive, on a daily basis


----------



## Lloyd Christmas (Jul 7, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Yes - and expensive, on a daily basis


As i assumed. 

Any alternatives?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Taxi or tram!


----------



## Lloyd Christmas (Jul 7, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Taxi or tram!


Ha! I looked at the tram as I'm thinking of living in the Marina.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Lloyd Christmas said:


> Ha! I looked at the tram as I'm thinking of living in the Marina.


It'll only take you about an hour or so to get there on that


----------



## Lloyd Christmas (Jul 7, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> It'll only take you about an hour or so to get there on that


Ooof. Is it that bad?! I know waiting for the tram to cross the roads/go through through the lights takes ages (whilst stuck in traffic, watching...)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Lloyd Christmas said:


> Ooof. Is it that bad?! I know waiting for the tram to cross the roads/go through through the lights takes ages (whilst stuck in traffic, watching...)


 It's rather slow. Nice, relaxed way to to travel I'd say. Or stressful, if you're timebound of course hahaha!


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Does this apply to Dubai Media City as well?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

alassaf123 said:


> Does this apply to Dubai Media City as well?


Yes and for the next few months, it'll be worst as they are doing construction around the media city park as well as around the shatha tower taking away quite a bit of parking space.


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe I shouldn't buy a car then if I'm going to live in JLT/Marina? Might be better off taking a taxi every day or the metro?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

It costs me about 10 (maximum 15) aed to go from Marina to Media city. Of course it depends on where you are in Marina and where you are going in Media City.

When the weather is good, you should be able to take the tram and walk. 

I have parking at work otherwise I probably would never drive to work - parking is expensive and a pain to find unless you start around 7-7:30am.


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks for the advice w_man! I'll hold off buying a car for the first couple months and see how taxi/tram is and decide after that now probably


----------



## Lloyd Christmas (Jul 7, 2015)

w_man said:


> It costs me about 10 (maximum 15) aed to go from Marina to Media city. Of course it depends on where you are in Marina and where you are going in Media City.
> 
> When the weather is good, you should be able to take the tram and walk.
> 
> I have parking at work otherwise I probably would never drive to work - parking is expensive and a pain to find unless you start around 7-7:30am.


Good to know


----------



## FSFB (Jul 13, 2015)

Parking at DMC/DIC is very expensive and on first come first serve basis. Public transport is an alternative during the winter months (bus), the tram and metro are still a bit of a walk depending on where your office is. Otherwise taxi would be the best alternative.


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

FSFB said:


> Parking at DMC/DIC is very expensive and on first come first serve basis. Public transport is an alternative during the winter months (bus), the tram and metro are still a bit of a walk depending on where your office is. Otherwise taxi would be the best alternative.


Do you think if one were to live in Marina that it wouldnt be worth getting a car at all then and just use tram/metro/cabs when needed?


----------



## Lloyd Christmas (Jul 7, 2015)

Just updating to this. Parking is a pain in the butt at DIC. So I get a taxi to work and back. Sigh..


----------

